# Grrrr... people. :(!



## arallsopp (5 Apr 2009)

Sometimes I hate riding a recumbent...

After an absolutely marvellous day's ride with CC, I was left with high spirits and only 60 of a 300km day to meet my training schedule. Not wanting to venture into country lanes after dark (high hedges and mental drivers) I opted for the bright lights of suburban SE London looping between Croydon, Beckenham and West Wickham. Within 6 miles of home and at around 20km a go, each loop was taking just under an hour and apart from the odd horn, the first two were fine.

Still riding high on the day's companionship, I set off for my final loop to find it was club kicking out time.

Unhindered by increasing shouts from kerb side revellers, cone throwing on the outskirts of Croydon was enough to turn me round. I battled my way back along the bus lane to Wickham, avoiding double deckers and trams which seemed intent on disgorging obstacles like some drunken rendering of space invaders.

Only a few miles from home I neared a bus stop with two couples in. For whatever reason, the men took umbrage at the approaching bike, and chased into the road to block my progress.

Shedding speed and stability in a very inelegant manner, I managed to pull around them, but the bottle lobbed at my back completely caught me off guard. Catching me on the back of the neck, it fell into the rear mech and exploded somewhere under my back tire. Needless to say, I went down hard.

Reclaiming the bike and getting to the edge of the road, I turned the corner on foot to check over the bent. To be fair, with the exception of a 15 degree twist in the bars and a lot of glass in the rear tire, she was fine.

Still, too jumpy to ride, I walked the rest of the way home. Cleaning things up before bed for fear that Mrs Arallsopp wouldn't let me out on it again, I realise tonight that she wouldn't need to. I just don't want to get back on the bike.

They may have done the same thing to an upright, I guess, in which case, sometimes I hate riding. Lord alone knows why a bike should be a target.


----------



## giantscr2.0 (5 Apr 2009)

Sorry to hear about your unfortunate encounter with these mindless idiots.
Glad you are in one piece.


----------



## Radius (5 Apr 2009)

Terribly sorry to hear this A, especially after such a good day. It just makes no sense sometimes. Glad you're ok, and do get back on the bike, think how often that's likely to happen...not very. You're clearly a great rider, so don't let this put you off for any amount of time!!!


----------



## betty swollocks (6 Apr 2009)

Such incidents can really deflate you after great day's riding.
Not long ago, I was riding along home in the dusk after a wonderful day out on my Hurricane.
As I passed a taxi office, some lout waiting outside launched himself at me. It looked like, obviously drunk, he was aiming to land on top of me. Anyway, the excess of alcohol must have impaired his aim, because he missed and landed hard on the base of his spine - hopefully his coccyx.
I like to think he is still languishing in hospital.
Don't be put off.


----------



## DJ (6 Apr 2009)

That is ahorrible experiance Andy, You were really great on the CC ride and I could tell you are a great rider, very focused, but also able to enjoy the whole thing.

I would have been fairly scared at being attacked like that, but I hope it doesn't put you off! 

Keep going for that big Edinburgh thing you were telling me about I am very impressed by the whole thing. Stay focused and keep going.

dj.


----------



## Riding in Circles (6 Apr 2009)

There are some scummy people out there.


----------



## redjedi (6 Apr 2009)

Sorry to hear that Arallsopp, a terrible way to end a good day.

I hope it won't put you off for too long. Take a few days and I'm sure you'll be champing at the bit to get back on the bike.


----------



## arallsopp (6 Apr 2009)

"Right", said Andy, pulling himself together after a miserable day.

This will not do. Back on the bike, and to hell with those who'd stop me. Forced a cycle commute this morning, but beginning to look forward to the return journey. Very eager to leave before sun down, but otherwise feeling things will be ok.

Minor bubblings of rage under the surface, but my main issue will be over-compensating by signing up for something truly daft.

Oh God. Too late. There will be a thread...


----------



## mondobongo (6 Apr 2009)

There are some really crap people in this world! Try not to let them keep you off your trike/bike too long otherwise they win and thats no good at all.

Hope you enjoy your commute home.


----------



## Andy in Sig (7 Apr 2009)

I think if I encountered that kind of thing I might be tempted to take up some sort of martial arts so as to at least have a decent chance against the drunks.


----------



## arallsopp (7 Apr 2009)

Morning all.

Commute home was a little iffy, but that was more from me than my surroundings. Woke up late this morning and rode back in without thinking about it, so am taking that as a good sign.

Legs are definitely getting stronger if I can auto pilot over Anerley Hill. Will do a few spins after nightfall tonight, as have an all nighter on Thurs. 

Feeling good about things. Thanks all for the support.



Andy in Sig said:


> I might be tempted to take up some sort of martial arts so as to at least have a decent chance against the drunks.



Hmmm... Whilst I am entirely grateful to a few years of Judo for teaching how to fall properly, the problem with defence / retaliation (IMHO) is that you get into a game of lowest moral. I mean, If a drunk is determined to kick off, there's only so much blocking you can do before one of his mates starts on you, or your bike. Then things escalate until one of you isn't happy taking it any further. Blocks become strikes, become a need to disable your opponent. Chances are, an angered drunk watching you fight his buddy will take it further than you feel comfortable, and it'll only stop when one of you can't get up. Not a result I'm going for. 

Of course, this doesn't stop me spending a few hours fantasising about how I would exact my terrible revenge.


----------



## Andy in Sig (8 Apr 2009)

You're taking a very noble line. I was once put on a self defence course where the philosophy was to try and inflict a great deal of pain very quickly and very early on in a confrontation thus giving you chance to bugger off at a rate of knots. You certainly don't want to hang around blocking for the reasons you give.


----------



## Browser (24 Jul 2009)

Martial arts work OK but tend to hurt your hands.
9mm pistols, on the other hand, are fine once you get used to the recoil 







Before someone ascends to the moral high ground I am kidding.







What you really need is one of the splurge guns featured in the film Bugsy Malone. You can just imagine a couple of pi55ed-up idiots getting splatted in the face with a nice,sticky custard pie.


----------



## stevew (27 Jul 2009)

Andy,

I ride in the same area on a 'bent so I'll be keeping alert after dark.
Good to hear that you seem to be over the worst of it. 
Good luck for the LEL.

Steve on the Bacchetta Cafe.


----------



## Bigtwin (27 Jul 2009)

Andy in Sig said:


> I think if I encountered that kind of thing I might be tempted to take up some sort of martial arts so as to at least have a decent chance against the drunks.



You don't need to.

Knackering up drunk aggressive people is one of life's delightfully easy pleasures. Just make sure their hands are empty.


----------



## rob g (31 Jul 2009)

Just read this thread, felt had to comment. Although now living in Southport, I grew up and went to school/college in Shirley. A keen cyclist then, I never had any problems after dark anywhere, and a bike was my only transport right up until I left in my early twenties (15 years ago). Wickham/Bromley was a regular ride out on my own just for fun, along with getting to work in East Croydon the other way. 

I know things have changed over the years, but what's happened ? When did people suddenly start to think it was ok to chuck stuff at each other ?

I don't live in a particularly salubrious area of Southport to say the least, but, boy! am I glad I left South London. Well done for keeping the faith, Andy, and keep safe.


----------



## yanto2009 (31 Jul 2009)

I must say it would have made me think twice about the same route same time. On an ordinary bike i used to get loads of abuse through Bath (only a few years ago)!! items thrown - usually badly! Pizza, curry, kebab's, cigaretes, bottle of curios yellow liquid, spit, and general hatred, maybe it was the colour of my socks !!!!


----------

